# South Arkansas poker run 9-15-2012



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Arkansas mud riders are having there first ever poker run in hermatiage, ark. It's very close to louisiana state line. It starts at 10am and ends at 6pm but must back at last station by 6:30pm to enter your hand in for cash prizes. Will be selling plate lunches, and tee shirts. Also be raffling off a 3500lb viper wench. After ride, we'll have a little after party. Entry fee is $10.00. Should be plenty off mud for big bikes and small bikes along with swimming hole at the end.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Can you post an address?





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

147 Bradley 31
Hermitage‎ AR‎ 71647
USA


----------

